# Parmesan Breaded Chicken



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ingredients:

Bread Crumbs (or crushed croutons)

Egg

Boneless skinless chicken

Olive oil



You should beat the chicken to flatten it...Dip in egg..I like to use freshly cracked pepper and a little tonys then dip in bread crumbs(mix shredded parmesan cheese with bread crumbs.)... cook on stove in a little bit of olive oil..If you do not flatten the chicken then the breading will burn and the chicken will not be done..



I like to make a sauce to eat with it also..Saute chopped onions, garlic, and small red tomatoes(cut in half) in olive oil and a little butter..I also like fresh cracked pepper and basil in this..


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds great! Maybe even be good using venison or pork...Thanks for the idea!


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

A slight little twist on that is to use Ranch instead of the egg.... For people like me who ask for a side of ranch with everything, it amkes the chicken real good.


----------

